# Prolapse



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Hey, have a problem here. I just received a pair of e anthonyi today from a reputable breeder, and my female appears to have a prolapse. Along with this she is F A T, and doesn't move at all unless provoked (which I did not do on purpose, except to move her int qt). I've contacted the breeder and still waiting to hear back from them, but getting my money back or a new frog isn't my main concern here. I want to help the little girl if I can. So with that said please don't turn this into a "so and so is at fault and whatever". The breeder also had fecals done that came up clean.

Here's what I gathered from searching:

Soaking in sugar water. I haven't found how long to soak for, how often, how much sugar, etc. Info?

Preparation H applied to the prolapse with a moist q tip. I tried this already, but it's hard to get it to stick to the frog. Does simply rubbing this on without it looking like it's smeared all over work? How often to apply?

Any other ideas/help?


----------



## reggorf (Oct 24, 2006)

As long as the prep H touches the prolapse, it is usually enough. It does not take much, but it does take a little time. I have never had a frog with one that did not move at all. I had to chase the frog around the tank trying to touch the q-tip to his butt. And it was gone by the next day. Good luck.


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

I noticed the same thing when using the PrepH to treat one of my galacts for a prolapse. I mixed a little PrepH with some water to make it 'looser'. This worked a lot better and I was able to get a good coating on the affected area. I treated for three days, twice a day and the prolapse disappeared.

Since, I've seen the prolapse come back once or twice, but it always seems to resolve itself and the frog is fattest and most active of the bunch. Fecals are clean.

I think you should be ok as long as the prolapse appears moist...that's the advice I received from Dr. Frye.

Good luck with her!


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

Thanks guys. I'll keep you posted on anything that happens.


----------



## rozdaboff (Feb 27, 2005)

There are many potential causes of prolapse, but you mentioned how "fat" she is.

Is she truly just fat, or is she also bloated? Prolapse can occur secondary to the edema formation. Check out http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/16433-emergency-supportive-care.html if you haven't already.

If you have Amphibian Ringers, I would start soaking her. If not, then you can use pedialyte (undiluted). Soak her for at least a few hours at a time.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

rozdaboff said:


> There are many potential causes of prolapse, but you mentioned how "fat" she is.
> 
> Is she truly just fat, or is she also bloated? Prolapse can occur secondary to the edema formation. Check out http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/care-sheets/16433-emergency-supportive-care.html if you haven't already.
> 
> If you have Amphibian Ringers, I would start soaking her. If not, then you can use pedialyte (undiluted). Soak her for at least a few hours at a time.


Yes, I was talking fat is in possibly bloated. I forgot about that emergency link. Thanks for the reminder.

After looking at that link I would say she looks like those mantella with edema.


----------



## boogsawaste (Jun 28, 2008)

I did some soakings and today she didn't make it. I'm sure the prolapse was secondary like Oz pointed out. Kind of sucks as she was very nice looking, but that's life I guess. Anything I should do with the male who was shipped with her? He looks fine and is eating ok too.


----------



## salix (Mar 28, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear you lost her, they're a great little frog.

Deb


----------

